# Legume patties binding problem



## Pav (May 9, 2019)

Hi. I regularly make two different patties; chickpea/lentil patty and a blackbean patty.

After having dried and roasted the beans (2 cans approx 500g). I then season and grind them fine. I don't use egg and have tried many of the alternatives 'flax egg', 'chia egg' and have used cornstarch. 

The mixture is always still dry. So I resort to adding water till it begins to get sticky and bind, then I cover them with breadcrumbs that absorb the moisture. I get a relatively good patty after much playing about. 

But, I lack a scientific formula with measurments, one that I can use all the time. As I am planning to start a vegan burger business eventually. 

What would be the most economical way to get them to bind without egg, in a commercial setting.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Keep aside some of the beans from the can and don't roast them. Process them to a paste and add this to your mixture as a binder.


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

uh, transglutaminase?  Might not be deemed vegan though, ..your call.
https://www.chefsteps.com/activities/hi-tech-veggie-burger


----------

